# Dipping toe into eMTB



## SmokeAFatty (May 18, 2016)

I am old, getting fat and getting slow - well at least compare to my buddies. So I am wanting some "assist" to help me keep up and go on the long rides I did when I was 25. (before there were shocks - on either end).

I have a 2017 transition scout, which I dearly love. The geometry really suits me. It just works so well for my kind of riding (trail stuff in the PNW).

Any suggestion of an eMTB that would have similar geometry?

thanks


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

SmokeAFatty said:


> I have a 2017 transition scout, which I dearly love. The geometry really suits me. It just works so well for my kind of riding (trail stuff in the PNW).


Post a photo showing the crank area of you MTB, there's a reasonable chance you can add a mid-drive motor and convert it into an eMTB. Most use either a Bafang BBS02 or BBSHD. You're looking at $600 to $1K depending on the motor and battery.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

SmokeAFatty said:


> I am old, getting fat and getting slow - well at least compare to my buddies. So I am wanting some "assist" to help me keep up and go on the long rides I did when I was 25. (before there were shocks - on either end).
> 
> I have a 2017 transition scout, which I dearly love. The geometry really suits me. It just works so well for my kind of riding (trail stuff in the PNW).
> 
> ...


Pivot Shuttle!


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

SmokeAFatty said:


> Any suggestion of an eMTB that would have similar geometry?


looks like scout has 67 degree head angle so pretty common, 66.5, 66
more bikes have the 29 wheel so you have to decide on that
yt has cost effective options although dealer support not so much but if you can wrench
and of course the levo is nice
really there are tons of good emtbs out now


----------

